# Dove Hunting



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I was pondering something and I was hoping for some feedback. I have dove hunted many times over the years. Of course all of it was with shot guns and hitting them in flight. I saw a video from Joerg Sprave about a pouch he made that had like two half bowles in the pouch. So basically when the pouch was closed for shooting it had a small hollow ball to put ammo in. I hope that makes sense. So I was thinking if I made or if someone sells pouches that can hold say 5-7 bb's in it, would it be possible to effectively take down a dove in flight? Many around here fly pretty low and I don't think range would be an issue.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Gary aka Flatband sells double cup pouch. That would definetly hold 7 bb's into, however I reckon bb's are too small to hunt dove with a slingshot.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck. I swear doves can see and avoid my shot - even with a shotgun. Those suckers are hard to hit.

I might suggest some bb lead shot instead of steel though. You will get a bit more inertia.

winnie


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

My dad used to put a bunch of shot into tin foil back in the day, he swore by it. I suppose you could use tissue as well, anyways, it opens up after you shoot it, like a shotgun.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In general, I think the energy is way too low. Even if you manage to launch a bunch at around 200 fps, those small shot will loose velocity very quickly. With only 5 or 10 in the pouch, I doubt your chances of hitting a dove with more than one pellet, if that. And one or two pellets at low velocity are not likely to bring down the bird.

Try setting up a few stationary targets and see what results you get at 10 meters ... shoot at a few pop cans and soup cans. Put a big piece of paper behind your targets so you will get some idea of what your spread is like.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys!! Charles I was figuring I would do as you suggested, set up some targets and see what kind of results I should expect.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Be sure to take photos and let us know how it works out.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Learn how to shoot them with a single shot you can do it I am sure.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I woult love to see that in action !


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree with woodpigeon, show us the vid please :naughty:


----------

